# Problem encountered during Magpul trigger guard install.



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

The rear pin went in without problem. The front screw however...well I used an Allen wrench that fit and everything went fine at first. Then it just stopped. I can't get it flush with the receiver. I've included a pic to show what I mean. I definitely don't want to force it. The screw has locktite on it and the trigger guard seems to be on there tight. Does anyone see this presenting a problem in the future?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

May snag on glove (if worn) or could cut you if you do tactical training (lots of movement). Is it possibly cross threaded? I didn't have an issue with mine... but as long as its secure you should be fine, although I wonder how much of the screw is actually secured in the other side of the trigger guard.


----------



## Theuss (Apr 20, 2013)

*Same problem here....*



m1ghtysauc3 said:


> The rear pin went in without problem. The front screw however...well I used an Allen wrench that fit and everything went fine at first. Then it just stopped. I can't get it flush with the receiver. I've included a pic to show what I mean. I definitely don't want to force it. The screw has locktite on it and the trigger guard seems to be on there tight. Does anyone see this presenting a problem in the future?


I had the exact same problem. The allen keyed screw got tighter and tighter until it finally got stuck and wouldn't go in anymore. It had about the exact amount of thread sticking out as you show in your picture (maybe a little more).

When I tried to reverse the screw, the screw started stripping. I couldn't get it to go either way. I then tried to grip the head of the screw that was sticking out and it was so stuck that the metal of the allen screw began breaking up.

Finally, I ended up having to carefully cut off the guard so I could try again with a new one. Of course, I'm afraid it will happen again.

I like the look of their trigger guard, so I'll try again, but I think I'll get a pan head allen keyed screw and use it instead.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Theuss said:


> I had the exact same problem. The allen keyed screw got tighter and tighter until it finally got stuck and wouldn't go in anymore. It had about the exact amount of thread sticking out as you show in your picture (maybe a little more).
> 
> When I tried to reverse the screw, the screw started stripping. I couldn't get it to go either way. I then tried to grip the head of the screw that was sticking out and it was so stuck that the metal of the allen screw began breaking up.
> 
> ...


At least I'm not the only one. I also ordered a Magpul foregrip recently and one of the screws had zero threads on it. I contacted them to get another one but couldn't get them to help me at all. I like their products mostly, but I've lost a lot of faith in their quality control and customer service.


----------

